# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Πρόβλημα με πάνω αντίσταση

## gus73

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
> 
> Εχω μια κουζίνα Pitsos 20αετίας.
> 
>   Πριν μερικές μέρες τίναξε η πάνω αντίσταση. Το grill άναβε κανονικά, το πάνω ψήσιμο έριχνε το ρελέ και μάλιστα έβγαζε και σπίθες και έκανε μικροκρότους στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου. 
> 
> Εριξα μια ματιά στην αντίσταση και είδα ότι είχε φουσκώσει/σκάσει σε ένα σημείο στο εξωτερικό μέρος της.
> 
>   Με βάση τον κωδικό πήρα μια καινούργια αντίσταση (όχι γνήσια) και την αντικατέστησα.
> ...


Αυτό που λένε αμά δεν το δεις με τα μάτια σου μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν....

Ακόμα και αν αυτός ο κανένας χειρίζεται την κουζίνα 20 χρόνια...

Έχοντας σκάσει με το όλο σκηνικό και μη μπορώντας να το χωνέψω πως συμβαίνει, έκατσα να το ελέγξω μόνος μου. Βλέπετε βασιζόμουν στα λόγια της «χειρίστριας», καθότι άσχετος από λειτουργία κουζίνας.

Μια χαρά δουλεύει η αντίσταση, μόνο η περιμετρική στην επιλογή πάνω φούρνος, και ολόκληρη στην επιλογή grill. Και ας επιμένει κάποια ότι στο grill άναβε μόνο το μέσα μέρος της αντίστασης. Οσο έψαξα, βρήκα πως αυτό γίνεται μόνο σε κουζίνες που έχουν δύο επιλογές στο grill (grill και full grill ή maxi grill ή όπως το λέει η κάθε εταιρία), η δικιά μας έχει μόνο μία, άρα θεωρώ πως ανάβει ολόκληρη η αντίσταση.

Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη από όσους μπήκαν στον κόπο να το διαβάσουν.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος admin, ας το διαγράψει τελείως σαν Post.

Η μόνη χρησιμότητά του είναι ως παραδειγματισμός στο να μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν πέρα από τα μάτια σου.

----------

